# Update: Budgie the Vicious Cockatiel



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

It's been a few months since I last posted, and from that time, I was still having trouble getting my rescued cockatiel to adjust and begin to trust people. I still had to wear leather gloves to clean his cage and to hold him, and I knew that this was very abnormal behavior for a cockatiel. Taking into consideration the fact that he was found in a parking lot, I figured that he was probably abused, and that was why he was having trust issues.

Some of you supported by conclusion that I'd just have to keep taking him out of his cage despite his attacking me, and walking around with him in my hands. I figured this would work, but for those few months, I realized that we had not made any progress, and this clearly wasn't going to work out in the long run.

Today, I attended a bird show that was taking place in the city close to where I live, hoping to find someone who had dealt with cockatiels for quite a while, and could give me some advice. Lo and behold, there was one lady there who had raised cockatiels since she was a little girl, sitting in the corner of the large room.

I approached her with my problem, and she seemed a little baffled at first - true, most cockatiels are very friendly, to the point that they seem to have barely a bad bone in their bodies. Then she began to think, and she suggested clipping his wings.

I have never been a fan of clipping wings - I feel that it's not our human right to take away the only real mode of transportation that these animals have. However, she convinced me to try it. She explained to me that by clipping his wings, he would be forced to become dependent on me. He would not be able to fly, and therefore, I would be his only way to get up and about.

I bought some clipping scissors and came home. I was feeling quite wary about the whole thing, but I decided that Budgie and I had come to a point where there was nothing else to try but this. So, with careful percision, I clipped his wings.

As soon as I was done clipping, Budgie tried to fly away from me. He tore off toward the bathroom door, only to find that he couldn't gain altitude. Gliding to a landing, he turned and looked at me, backing himself into a corner. I feel that perhaps... something in his mind clicked, and he finally realised that I was trying to help him.

I went over and picked him up, and...

... he sat on my hand, looking at me respectfully. No biting. No hissing. No fussing.

It was a miracle! I was estatic! I opened the bathroom door to see if he would try and fly away, but he sat there... perched precariously on my hand, watching me with those handsome dark eyes. I walked around the house with him... I petted him... I even rubbed his neck, and still, he did not bite. In fact, he seemed to enjoy it!

I still don't agree with clipping wings, but after this miraculous episode with Budgie, I feel as if it was necessary to do this, so he could understand and trust that I would take care of him.

Until next time,

Laura


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's TERRIFIC, Laura! I hope that all will continue to work out and you and your lovely 'tiel will have a close and long relationship!

Sometimes, the least obvious becomes the best...maybe he HAD had his wings clipped and wasn't used to being so FREE???

Keep us updated!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good for you, to keep searching till you found the answer that worked! We've had a similar problem with several dogs that came from a situation where they were very independent. You may find that you can eventually let the feathers grow in without loosing the good relationship. Anyway, congratulations and hope you are enjoying your "new" friend!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Laura, good to hear from you and hear Budgie is finally adapting. I think Shi is right - that Budgie's wings had been clipped in the past and that is what he was used to. I believe clipping their wings protects them also because they get spooked so easily and can get hurt flying into walls and windows not to mention flying out a window or door. Usually, once they escape they don't show back up.


----------

